# Are ENTxs unusual extroverts?



## ieatgingers (Nov 4, 2013)

I've described myself as an introverted extrovert many times. I love parties, socializing, meeting new people and the likes, but I also tend to live inside my head a little bit. Sometimes in mid party, I find myself quiet and/or sitting down zoned out on my phone, then I kind of snap back to reality and have no idea what everyone has been talking about for the past twenty minutes. It's weird because a lot of times, I'm the "life of the party" type of person, talking to everybody and making them all laugh. I also don't like people in certain settings, like work or family settings. Well, some of them. An example would be a meeting with all my co-workers and supervisors (kill me!) or dinner with my fiancé's grandparents. I dislike when I actually have to watch what I say and how I act. It's hard for me to act well-mannered for a long period of time. I also don't care much for the "How's your family? How is work? How is school? Working hard?" conversations...row row row your boat gently away from meeeee! Though I'll be the first person to start up a conversation with someone I don't know if I overhear them say something that catches my interest.
But I can't stand staying in or being alone for long. I need human contact or I will likely go insane.


----------



## Tainted Streetlight (Jun 13, 2011)

DiamondDays said:


> I do not particularly enjoy "nightclub" style partying, but that's mostly because i don't dance too good. I really enjoy a big crowd though, as long as i know at least a few people at the place.
> 
> I like music festivals, particularly the camping partying with thousands of thousands people in a big tent village partying all day all night for a week. Actually that's probably one of my favorite things ever. You just wander about this mad village filled with crazy people always meeting new people, always getting up to stupid shit and generally having a very good time. The one week hangover that follows isn't as nice but tanstaafl.
> 
> I seem to be a pretty uncommon ENTP in the way that i really do find most people interesting.


I've noticed that I'm the most off-the-wall extroverted in large crowds of very random people (like at music festivals). Maybe that's like the essence of Ne.

I'm not extroverted in the way most people consider extroversion. At all. But I love meeting people.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

Actually, yeah, I've noticed this. When I first told my friends that I was an ENTJ, many of them were surprised that I was an extrovert. One of them is still convinced that I'm an INTJ. 

However, I do like talking to people. I have no issues with crowds, I can speak loudly, and I don't feel the need to "get away" when I'm in a social situation for extended periods of time. I'm just largely irritated by the idea of drinking/smoking parties that seem to make up 95% of any events I can attend in high school. Therefore, I stay home and am deemed "antisocial" by my sensor friends.

I can't really speak for ENTPs, but I can't imagine that perceiving vs judging changes things too much.


----------



## juilorain (Oct 29, 2013)

aphinion said:


> Actually, yeah, I've noticed this. When I first told my friends that I was an ENTJ, many of them were surprised that I was an extrovert. One of them is still convinced that I'm an INTJ.
> 
> However, I do like talking to people. I have no issues with crowds, I can speak loudly, and I don't feel the need to "get away" when I'm in a social situation for extended periods of time. I'm just largely irritated by the idea of drinking/smoking parties that seem to make up 95% of any events I can attend in high school. Therefore, I stay home and am deemed "antisocial" by my sensor friends.
> 
> I can't really speak for ENTPs, but I can't imagine that perceiving vs judging changes things too much.


lol. At least you were invited to parties. 

I think the general ENTP stereotype is that we aren't invited to parties. Holds true at least for me. 

I don't mind(meaning I love) going to parties; its just getting invited that's difficult. At least in college, some of the large parties are campus-wide. However, those are usually infested with freshmen, so I wind up opting out. There are options off-campus, but once again, I struggle to get inited to parties. 

Its interesting how ENTPs are considered the most introverted extraverts; I usually read that ENTJs usually have no problem appearing extraverted. I do tend to be an extravert and shine in the spotlight whenever there isn't someone competing. However, I usually give the spotlight to my ESFP brother so he can trip up whenever he tries to use logic. Currently, there are two INTJ's and me in the house silently judging him... :laughing:


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm an extremely outgoing, life of the party, social, extroverted type of person. Most environments just don't accomodate that enough. If it's not loud, crowded, busy, and overal exciting, I get bored easily and zone out. But when people are sufficiently outgoing around me, everything is about me and I draw audiences. Like at festivals, it's not uncommon for me to be in a conversation with people and then a smiling audience builds up around me.

I used to be the type of person who'd just start random conversation with anyone and I stopped doing it cuz people, no matter how extroverted, are uncomfortable with it so there's no point to it, heh.

Buuuut, if I'm a week all by myself working on music, DJ'ing and or stuck in the gym, I can do that too. I don't NEED metime at all, but I do very fine on it.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

juilorain said:


> lol. At least you were invited to parties.


I have one very persistent ESTP friend. But it evens out, because she won't bring me around her good friends on the grounds that she is "very sure that I will purposefully embarrass and annoy her at any possible opportunity". 

Not saying she's wrong... :laughing:


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

With ENTJ it makes sense that there would be a higher degree of introversion since Ni needs to feed Te. Without any data, what are you supposed to discuss? My main motivation for even interacting with people is to get something useful out of it, either a good discussion, a few laughs, learning something or developing a network I can exploit.


----------



## Marisa (Apr 26, 2012)

I'll explain this as best I can, so bear with me.

I'm an ENTP who has dated two ESFPs. Obviously, two different extroverts, different in functions, different in a lot of ways. But according to society's perception of what an extrovert is, the ESFP fits the stereotype more than I do. My ESFP exes would be really good story tellers, loved a good time, were sometimes loud and obnoxious, really the life of the party, didn't like being alone. I, on the other hand, love bantering with people, I love a good argument, I enjoy going out with good crowds of people like me, I can be loud and obnoxious, but I'm mostly a joke teller with a relaxing personality. I enjoy solitude, but I thrive from being around people. This is a generalized example, and my conclusion is that while I am an extrovert, I am not like the stereotype. I can be very good at public speaking and customer service, but I sort of shut down when someone is acting stupid or says something stupid. It isn't because I'm shy or introverted, but I just lose the ability to deal with some people. It's weird.


----------



## oneandone (Nov 28, 2013)

This absolutely me, except I don't mind being alone for extended periods.

I can adapt to what a situation calls for. If everyone's awkward and quiet I can get the conversation going and get everyone involved. If there are way too many extroverts I enjoy taking the backseat and watching. The one stipulation is no boring conversation. If that happens I will excuse myself physically if possible, if not, my eyes will glaze over and you know I've retreated to my own stimulating conversation somewhere.

What's weird is I try to make people feel comfortable in an uncomfortable situation but usually once that job is done I don't want to have anything more to do with that person. Very rarely someone catches my curiosity for future interaction I'll initiate. Is this normal for our type?


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I used to type as INTP, and most of the ENTx types I know used to be seen as introverted.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

1) If the people are bright and worth talking to, and the conversation is over intellectually engaging topics, my capacity for socializing is nearly limitless. 

2) If the conversation is particularly entertaining, my capacity for socializing is also very high.

3) If the people are bright and worth talking to but the conversation is over touchy-feely things, my capacity for socializing is lower. (The constant 'translating' to and from Fi wears me out.)

4) If they're a bunch of morons and fuckups but I'm in data collection mode (i.e. am being driven by intellectual curiosity more than anything), my capacity is generally high, but only as long as that curiosity holds out. Once my irritation/frustration/contempt gets higher than the curiosity, I need to disengage. This is partly because I need to parse the data in peace and quiet, but also because ... well frankly, I don't like them as people.

5) If they're a bunch of morons and fuckups that do not engage my curiosity....










... says it all, really. With people like this, I won't generally interact with them unless there's some sort of utilitarian reason to do so.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

ieatgingers said:


> I also don't like people in certain settings, like work or family settings. Well, some of them. An example would be a meeting with all my co-workers and supervisors (kill me!) or dinner with my fiancé's grandparents. I dislike when I actually have to watch what I say and how I act. It's hard for me to act well-mannered for a long period of time. I also don't care much for the "How's your family? How is work? How is school? Working hard?" conversations...row row row your boat gently away from meeeee!


Actually I relate to this quite a bit. I don't like "social settings" that work according to 'code'. I'm social on my terms and I'm fairly uncomfortable in situations where I just feel like I'm going through the motions. I get bored and overthink things because I have to tone down my natural impulses.

Parties, social gatherings, clubs, in public? Cool. That's my natural environment and I thrive. But I can't enjoy being social when I'm limited by expectations. Even though I've heard that people quite enjoy me at such settings. *shrugs*

I know this'll sound fairly pretentious, but I feel like socializing is also in large part a kind of 'performance art'. If I can't test my wits, be creative with my phrasing and humor and express myself a certain way, I don't feel like I can be myself and it puts a huuuge block between me and other people. So then what's the point of being social? It feels like being a songwriter stuck in a coverband.


----------



## randomthought9 (Aug 14, 2012)

Derange At 170 said:


> Actually I relate to this quite a bit. I don't like "social settings" that work according to 'code'. I'm social on my terms and I'm fairly uncomfortable in situations where I just feel like I'm going through the motions. I get bored and overthink things because I have to tone down my natural impulses.
> 
> Parties, social gatherings, clubs, in public? Cool. That's my natural environment and I thrive. But I can't enjoy being social when I'm limited by expectations. Even though I've heard that people quite enjoy me at such settings. *shrugs*
> 
> I know this'll sound fairly pretentious, but I feel like socializing is also in large part a kind of 'performance art'. If I can't test my wits, be creative with my phrasing and humor and express myself a certain way, I don't feel like I can be myself and it puts a huuuge block between me and other people. So then what's the point of being social? It feels like being a songwriter stuck in a coverband.


Exactly! I'm the same way. I like going to social gatherings, bars, etc. I like talking to people, but it's really important to be myself. I can be kind of crass at times/say dumb things, but that's just the way I am. I feel trapped in a box, say working a job dealing with the public. 

I'm a pretty friendly/nice person, but I hate having to be so phony. "Hi, how are you today? (big phony smile) Can I help you find anything? Okay, have a great day!" That sort of thing isn't natural for me. Unsurprisingly, everyone sees through my attempts at this, leading me to get the boot from those kind of jobs. 

I'd rather talk to someone about whatever's on my mind at the time, or maybe even tell a NSFW/crass story or joke. I guess I'm attracted to controversy/taboo things at times. I hate having to "watch my manners", I get that I'm an adult, and I have to. It just feels like you say, songwriter stuck in a cover band.


----------



## ieatgingers (Nov 4, 2013)

Derange At 170 said:


> Actually I relate to this quite a bit. I don't like "social settings" that work according to 'code'. I'm social on my terms and I'm fairly uncomfortable in situations where I just feel like I'm going through the motions. I get bored and overthink things because I have to tone down my natural impulses.
> 
> Parties, social gatherings, clubs, in public? Cool. That's my natural environment and I thrive. But I can't enjoy being social when I'm limited by expectations. Even though I've heard that people quite enjoy me at such settings. *shrugs*
> 
> I know this'll sound fairly pretentious, but I feel like socializing is also in large part a kind of 'performance art'. If I can't test my wits, be creative with my phrasing and humor and express myself a certain way, I don't feel like I can be myself and it puts a huuuge block between me and other people. So then what's the point of being social? It feels like being a songwriter stuck in a coverband.


Yes exactly. It's uncomfortable when you're trying not to slip up and when 90% of the things that you would normally say are things you can't say in that situation. I had to go to a church thing with my fiancé, his mom, and his grandparents a few months ago, and I dropped by phone when I stood up and "FUCK ME!" slipped out. I shouldn't be allowed in certain places.


----------



## Reeseman (Dec 29, 2013)

Extrovert vs. Introvert is just one part of a four-letter code that reveals our cognitive functions in order. ENTJ's treat people differently than ENTP's, which treat them differently than ISFP's, etc. Some "introverts" are way more social than "extroverts." They say one is energized by interaction while the other is energized by solitude, but that is a gross under-representation. ENTJ's, for example, are energized by entertaining and being charming, and by getting things done well and fast by controlling a group. They're good at it. ENTP's really enjoy connecting with people, and are honestly energized by ideas and projects more than people.

ENTJ's do NOT mind separating themselves from the group often. I think doing this is part of their tendency to be leaders--a good leader is not one who needs to manage you or connect with you emotionally. ENTP's on the other hand love connecting with people when they can, although they're not good at it all the time. They don't feel a need to control people at all.

My point is that you can't say "oh, they're weird extroverts." Because they're not just extroverts, they're ENTJ's and ENTP's. It doesn't make sense to categorize them by their first letter. Just because you think of an ESFP when you think of an extrovert doesn't mean that that stereotype is what Jung defined what an extrovert is.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

Reeseman said:


> ENTP's really enjoy connecting with people, and are honestly energized by ideas and projects more than people.


Maybe I'm just speaking for myself, but I think ENTPs are energized by stimulii, and those stimulii can be anything depending on mood, time and what's presently going on. If the ideas I'm bouncing around in my head are at the time more stimulating than my company, I will (unconsciously) focus my energy on my ideas. If my company is more stimulating, it will be them. And that can change all through-out the night.

I think the retreating and zoning out ieatgingers described can be that. Just the.. continuous shift in interests over a short period of time.

Like with NYE, I was at a party talking to alll sorts of new people. I was my fun charismatic self, testing my wits and connecting with people. But when I talked to everyone and felt like I had 'experienced' the party, I felt unstimulated, tired and just zoning out on the couch until we all went out down town to look for a club and then I was back to being energized.

Not relevant to most of your post, because I agree with that. That one part just made me think.


----------



## Reeseman (Dec 29, 2013)

Derange At 170 said:


> Maybe I'm just speaking for myself ... But when I talked to everyone and felt like I had 'experienced' the party, I felt unstimulated, tired and just zoning out on the couch until we all went out down town to look for a club and then I was back to being energized.


No, that lines up with ENTP's almost perfectly with what I've seen. They slide from one thing to another, whether that thing is a person or an idea or a project or a trip to the dance club. Even their answers to the biggest questions in all of philosophy seems to change easily. But they do like connecting with people, whether or not it's just for a short while. They seem super random to me. I don't understand them.


----------



## miss. potato (Jul 10, 2013)

I would agree both ENTJ's and ENTP's both seem to be a bit more introverted than other E types. I am a ENTJ and I have two ENTP friends. I think we all love hanging out with eachother and other people, but I think we all (ENT's) want mentally stimulating conversation, which we don't always get. I think an ENT is likely to become reclusive if they don't have those "mentally stimulating" conversations, and may even be confused as a introvert for that reason. But trust me once the topic becomes interesting, we will perk up very quickly and have lots to add.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

miss. potato said:


> I would agree both ENTJ's and ENTP's both seem to be a bit more introverted than other E types. I am a ENTJ and I have two ENTP friends. I think we all love hanging out with eachother and other people, but I think we all (ENT's) want mentally stimulating conversation, which we don't always get. I think an ENT is likely to become reclusive if they don't have those "mentally stimulating" conversations, and may even be confused as a introvert for that reason. But trust me once the topic becomes interesting, we will perk up very quickly and have lots to add.


This. So much. I often get confused for being introverted cause some people don't say very interesting things, but if you wanna talk about work philosophy, board games, magic: the gathering draft theory, clothing, shoes, morality, I am all over those things and can talk for hours with any number of people.


----------



## Magnificent Bastard (Sep 22, 2010)

Derange At 170 said:


> I'm an extremely outgoing, life of the party, social, extroverted type of person. Most environments just don't accomodate that enough. If it's not loud, crowded, busy, and overal exciting, I get bored easily and zone out. But when people are sufficiently outgoing around me, everything is about me and I draw audiences. Like at festivals, it's not uncommon for me to be in a conversation with people and then a smiling audience builds up around me.
> 
> I used to be the type of person who'd just start random conversation with anyone and I stopped doing it cuz people, no matter how extroverted, are uncomfortable with it so there's no point to it, heh.
> 
> Buuuut, if I'm a week all by myself working on music, DJ'ing and or stuck in the gym, I can do that too. I don't NEED metime at all, but I do very fine on it.


You sure you're an ENTP? ENTPs definitely live inside their own head so they at least need some downtime.


----------

